# Extract: Know No Fear by Dan Abnett



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*THE STORY*

_Unaware of the wider Heresy and following the Warmaster’s increasingly cryptic orders, Roboute Guilliman returns to Ultramar to muster his Legion for war against the orks massing in the Veridian system. Without warning, their supposed allies in the Word Bearers Legion launch a devastating invasion of Calth, scattering the Ultramarines fleet and slaughtering all who stand in their way. This confirms the worst scenario Guilliman can imagine – Lorgar means to settle their bitter rivalry once and for all. As the traitors summon foul daemonic hosts and all the forces of Chaos, the Ultramarines are drawn into a grim and deadly struggle in which neither side can prevail.
_

This is an extract from the latest upcoming Horus Heresy Novel, _Know No Fear_, written by New York Times Bestselling author Dan Abnett, author of _Horus Rising_, _Legion_ and _Prospero Burns_. 



> Originally Posted by *Games Workshop's What's New Today:*
> 
> _Guilliman steps onto the hololithic plate as it starts to come to life. The tiered stations of the flagship's bridge rise up around the vast plate like the stalls of an amphitheatre.
> 
> ...


There is also another PDF extract, taken from the very first link - here: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Downloads/Product/PDF/k/know-no-fear.pdf.

Now, I really can't wait for this one.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Epic, just the only the word I can say between those two extracts, epic.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I so cannot wait for this. Pissed my pants when I saw the cover art, and proceeded to shit them when I read the extract.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Give me the book now!

Being scheduled for a march release probably means we can expect to see it on pre-order sometime next month and every pre-order i've ever ordered has arrived within days. Come on, now!!!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

It's going up for pre-order on friday (20/1).


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, I can't wait for this!!! This year promises to be a good HH year!


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Go Dan!! Go Dan!! Go Dan!! After the disappointment of Deliverance Lost this will be a welcome relief. Dan is the master story weaver, and his writing is in a class of its own. The books that followed Prospero Burns were a clear indication of other authors aiming to match his writing style, he will raise the bar again. Fanboyism over!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

This looks like vintage Abnett.

Not that I had a problem with Prospero Burns.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

This looks to be shaping up very nicely indeed. Loved the extracts. Looks like Dan's back to his best. Will be nice to get the series back on track. Sadly I've felt its been sliding downhill since the great heights of The First Heretic (Age of Darkness was a nice collection though). Looks like this could be another great one.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I am very excited about this release as it is the Ultramarines and writen by Dan. I didn't really care for the story in prospero Burns, even though it was very well crafter, but I have loved everything else Dan does.


Doc


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Friday!? Oh please send them out stupidly early!


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> Friday!? Oh please send them out stupidly early!


_Catechism of Hate_ arrived barely four days after I ordered it. BL have set the bar high this year.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Xisor said:


> _Catechism of Hate_ arrived barely four days after I ordered it. BL have set the bar high this year.


Same here, and they have indeed. 

In order to make this post relevant to the thread, I will add this: I am really looking forward to this book. The sample heightened my anticipation, and I am glad to have read it.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

I dunno what, but that extract did alot to me. Havent waited BL novel this much last few years.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

All get that email with the ship transmit? Give me it now!!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I hope to read about many dead Ultramarines... RAWR


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

> ++ALL CHANNELS EMERGENCY BROADCAST – PRIORITY CODE ALPHA-I TO ALL SHIPS WITHIN THE VERIDIAN SYSTEM++
> 
> ++IDENT: Ultramarines battle-barge Constellation of Tarmus, tethered at high anchor over Calth++
> 
> ...


Got that in the email... Grrr... I want the book.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, the extract.
That email.
I want to say I'm almost a little more excited about this than Aurelian. Would that be blasphemy?


----------



## Callistarius (Aug 17, 2010)

These pre-release bits have made me *really* want this one, whereas earlier I was a bit meh. Cudos, BL.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

brianizbrewtal said:


> Would that be blasphemy?


No, it would not.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Ordered the e-book, can't download it till 2nd of Feb  god damn it! If I'd forked out for the print version I'd no doubt have it by the end of next week


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Just pre-ordered it! 

Along with _Mechanicum_ just for the sake of free shipping...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*sigh* 

Okay... I admit it. 


...I'm... looking forward to this one.  

I feel like I'm betraying someone.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

NIKT208 said:


> Go Dan!! Go Dan!! Go Dan!! After the disappointment of Deliverance Lost this will be a welcome relief. Dan is the master story weaver, and his writing is in a class of its own. The books that followed Prospero Burns were a clear indication of other authors aiming to match his writing style, he will raise the bar again. Fanboyism over!


You didnt like DL? What was it you think wasnt forfilling about it? Personally I liked the book, not perhaps the best addition to the series, but a good continue of Corax story in the HH + we finally get to see his mutants. I felt so sad when the Alpha Legionaire manages to sneak in on it. And it was a bit "Who is actually the traitor?" What saddens me is there apparently were more traitors, but they were rushed past in the end.

On this book, I think it will be smashing good.  Nice to see Guilliman from another POV + some more Lorgar.  Nice to see Argel Tal getting a mention.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Okay... I admit it.
> 
> ...


Yes, give in to the temptations. Join us... Join us... :crazy:


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I was gonna pre order it but it would have cost me $22. Guess I'll have to buy it when it comes out. E-book here I come!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Pre-ordered!



forkmaster said:


> You didnt like DL? What was it you think wasnt forfilling about it? Personally I liked the book, not perhaps the best addition to the series, but a good continue of Corax story in the HH + we finally get to see his mutants. I felt so sad when the Alpha Legionaire manages to sneak in on it. And it was a bit "Who is actually the traitor?" What saddens me is there apparently were more traitors, but they were rushed past in the end.


Well my full feelings can be found in the Deliverance Lost is Awesome thread, or whatever it's called. But in a nutshell: Uncharacteristic Alpha Legion and their Primarchs, nothing like they were in Legion, was just wrong, predictable red herring for the infiltrated Alpha Legion, and the real infiltrators identities just weren't important at all, and the Imperial Fists and Custodes were just pointless and had no impact on the book.

But yes, Know No Fear is coming!!!


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I am very excited for a Dan Abnett Ultramarines novel 
McNeil's all right, but I'd like a fresh take on them


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Interestingly I wonder if the _Furious Abyss_ will be mentioned in _Know No Fear_, perhaps even as the ultimate reason for why the Word Bearers were not able to fully obliterate the XIII. I despised _Battle for the Abyss_ but mention of the _Furious_ would be interesting.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Interestingly I wonder if the _Furious Abyss_ will be mentioned in _Know No Fear_, perhaps even as the ultimate reason for why the Word Bearers were not able to fully obliterate the XIII. I despised _Battle for the Abyss_ but mention of the _Furious_ would be interesting.


Yes it would make Battle for the Abyss slightly more meaningful


----------

